# Campus Safety Officer-UMass/Amherst



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Safety Officer
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts - Amherst*

Location:
Amherst, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/10/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*About UMass Amherst*
It's FUCKING HUGE!

*Job Summary*

Under the general supervision of the Assistant Director of Campus Safety and Fire Prevention Program, the Campus Safety Officer promotes maintenance of safe campus conditions through a comprehensive campus safety management program. Coordinates the delivery of safety training, safety inspections, and develops safety policy in conjunction with the Assistant Director and other Safety Officers. Recommends measures to reduce or eliminate hazardous conditions and operations in compliance with University, State or Federal regulations. Has delegated authority to issue stop work orders for significant health or safety deficiencies.

*Essential Functions*


Maintains a computerized injury/illness data as management and analysis program, which includes compiling analyzing and preparing reports of injury data. Develop special injury reports and studies as needed. Conducts in-depth investigations of campus injuries. Oversees and conducts safety inspection programs and ergonomics assessments for UMass Amherst Properties. Develops recommendations and programs to prevent re-occurrences of similar injuries.
Develops and implements safety plans, policies and procedures for the University Community. Oversees and conducts safety inspection programs and ergonomics assessments for UMass Amherst properties. Works with all campus safety committees for the promotion of best practices and development and implementation of new policies. Manages machine shop safety program and internal hoisting programs. Works closely with academic departments to ensure shop safety program is implemented for student shops, maker spaces, hoists, etc.
Plans, develops and teaches pertinent seminars, training sessions (in-person and web-based) and workshops to students, faculty and staff. Monitors regulatory compliance for training in the areas of hazardous waste, lab safety and general safety. Works collaboratively with other EH&S staff to deliver safety programming.
Provides technical advice in the interpretation and implementation of general safety standards. Serves as an EH&S representative to various University departments (Residential Life, Auxiliary Services, and Athletics) and construction projects. Monitors outside contract work for health and safety compliance. Provides, as needed and requested (including a potential for off-hours) emergency services for any EH&S incident.
Keeps abreast of current professional development in the field of campus and occupational safety through publications, seminars, conferences and peer group associations. 
*Minimum Qualifications (Knowledge, Skills, Abilities, Education, Experience, Certifications, Licensure)*


Bachelor's degree in Safety Engineering or related field plus two years experience in safety management and training or Master's degree in Safety Engineering or related field with one year of experience in safety management and training.
Demonstrated knowledge and skills with various computer software applications.
Valid Driver's license required.
Excellent written and oral communication skills.
Demonstrate working knowledge of OSHA General Industry Standards and Construction Standards.
*Additional Details*

Board of Certified Safety Professional certification(s) - Certified Safety Professional or Associate Safety Professional required within 1 year of hire .

*Work Schedule*

Monday - Friday 8:30 AM - 5:00 PM

*Salary Information*

LEVEL 26

https://www.umass.edu/humres/sites/default/files/ 2015%20PSU%20Salary%20Schedule.pdf

*Special Instructions to Applicants*

Applicants must submit a resume, cover letter and contact information for three professional references by April 3, 2019 in order to ensure consideration; however, applications will be accepted until the position has been filled.

_UMass Amherst is committed to a policy of equal opportunity without regard to race, color, religion, gender, gender identity or expression, age, sexual orientation, national origin, ancestry, disability, military status, or genetic information in employment, admission to and participation in academic programs, activities, and services, and the selection of vendors who provide services or products to the University. To fulfill that policy, UMass Amherst is further committed to a program of affirmative action to eliminate or mitigate artificial barriers and to increase opportunities for the recruitment and advancement of qualified minorities, women, persons with disabilities, and covered veterans. It is the policy of the UMass Amherst to comply with the applicable federal and state statutes, rules, and regulations concerning equal opportunity and affirmative action._

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts - Amherst

Online App. Form:
http://explorejobs.uml.edu/amherst/en-us/job/498238?lApplicationSubSourceID=11250


----------

